# Produits ménagés



## vampirella (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour assistantes maternelles,  je vous suis depuis qq années déjà et tous ces témoignages me permettent d'obtenir bcp d'informations. Aujourd'hui,  c'est moi qui ai besoin de renseignements. Vous pouvez publier mais en anonyme. Merci. 
J'ai été contrôlée dernièrement.  Tout se passe bien et hier je reçois un mail me disant que je devais mettre mes produits ménagés plus en hauteur au vu de l'âge des accueillis. Le plus jeune a 4 ans donc ils sont éduqués et habitués a mon domicile. Je précise,  je suis  ass mat depuis 14 ans et mes produits ont tjs été sous mon évier avec bloque portes. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Aujourd'hui, je me demande s'il existe un article,  une loi qui nous interdit de garder nos produits managers sous son évier. Je ne me vois les mettre à la place de ma vaisselle et me baisser toute la  journée pour prendre verre ou assiette. Qd pensez-vous.  En vous remerciant par avance. Bonne journée


----------



## booboo (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

en effet les produits dangereux, les bouteilles d'alcools etc sont mis en hauteur chez moi (et ça m'a été demandé par la PMI mais c'était déjà comme ça), c'est beaucoup plus sécurisant.

Extrait du référentiel : 
"Il conviendra de vérifier la capacité du candidat à gérer et aménager son espace de façon
à garantir la sécurité et le bien‐être de l'enfant accueilli, dans une logique d'anticipation et
de prévention. En cas de refus d’aménagements prescrits par l’évaluateur, l’agrément
pourra être refusé.
Il s'agit également de repérer les risques évidents et manifestes pour la sécurité des
enfants accueillis dans une habitation qui est un domicile particulier et non un lieu dédié
entièrement et exclusivement à l'accueil d’enfants. Bien entendu, sera appréciée la
capacité du candidat à identifier les risques évidents qui pourront conduire à refuser
l'agrément."


----------



## Ladrine 10 (1 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi sa toujours été comme les médicaments
Dans mon cas les produits d'entretien se trouve sur une étagère dans le garage
J'ai un accès direct prêt de ma cuisine


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Novembre 2022)

Perso ils sont dans le bas de mon meuble de cuisine mais je précise qu'il y a une barrière pour y accéder et la puer à mon dernier renouvellement il y a 5 ans n'a pas insisté ! barrière = on ne rentre pas !!!


----------



## Petuche (1 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi les produits ménagers ont toujours été en hauteur avec porte fermée, quelque soit l'âge des enfants. C'est une habitude et je procedais déjà comme ça lorsque mes propres enfants étaient petits.  A chacun de mes renouvellements la puer me demande où sont mes produits, je lui montre et là c'est ok. Je pense que c'est une sécurité.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir des le début de mon activité il y a 18 ans la puer a été très stricte sur les produits.
Dans les toilettes une jolie étagère de coin pour le produit WC et un miroir avec tablette pour le deodorisant tout en hauteur. 
Pour les produits d'entretien un placard au dessus du frigo . Et certains produits au garage ou jamais un enfant ne va .
Les puer par chez nous font aussi la chasse aux couteaux mais au quotidien ils sont dans un tiroir pas bien haut pour le rdv de renouvellement Ils rejoignent les produits en hauteur ou dans le buffet qui ferme à clé.
Jamais un accueilli n'a été seul dans ma cuisine et jamais un seul n'a seulement essayé de toucher les placards et tiroirs. 
Quand je m'occupais de pirates en début de carrière il m'arrivait même de fermer a clé la porte de cuisine quand nous avions rien a y faire. Le buffet de la salle pareil portes fermées à clé et clés posées au dessus. 
Après je n'ai travaillé qu'avec des moins de 3ans


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Novembre 2022)

Re. je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la sécurité un accident est si vite arrivé ! mais quand on nous oblige à poser une barrière pour aller à la cuisine et bien je regrette mes couteaux et mes produits restent là où ils se trouvent puisque barrière il y a !!! j'ai même une collègue qui ne retirent RIEN et les petits vivent dans sa cuisine aucune barrière ! il suffit aussi de bien les éduquer avec çà ... chez eux ils ouvrent tout mais chez nounou ils ne touchent à rien ...


----------



## Titine15 (1 Novembre 2022)

Bsr
Chez moi pas de barrière dans la cuisine, et bien les petits n'ont jamais ouvert les placards même du salon d'ailleurs. Des leur arrivée, je leur explique que dans les placards ce sont les affaires à Nounou et qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de les ouvrir et en 9 ans jamais eu de soucis. Bon des fois certains tantent mais ils comprennent vote fait que c'est interdit.
Bonne soirée


----------



## assmatzam (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Ma puériculture m'avait fait la même remarque il y a quelques temps 
Mes produits d'entretien sont sous l'évier 

Mais j'ai une barrière de sécurité et une porte a ma cuisine donc je ne vois pas comment un enfant pourrait y rentrer ??? 

Elle ne m'a pas demandé de les mettre en hauteur mais de sécurisé le placard avec un bloc porte 

J'avoue ne pas l'avoir fait car il ne faut pas exagéré non plus 

Je refais ma cuisine en décembre je verrais ça à ce moment là car mon renouvellement est prévu pour avril 2023


----------



## ChantalGoya (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai une grande pièce à vivre avec cuisine ouverte.
Les produits simples (produits vaisselles, bicarbonate, savon noir...) sont sous l'évier avec bloc porte qui ne s'ouvre que de l'intérieur, même moi j'ai dû mal parfois à glisser mes doigts.
Ma puer a toujours validé parce que la pièce permet de voir qui approche des placards 😉

Les autres produits type nettoyants WC, alcool ménager.... sont sur une étagère à raz le plafond dans le WC.

Lessive à la buanderie inaccessible aux enfants

Salle de bains fermée à clé durant l'accueil comme ça, j'ai pas besoin de ranger 🤣

Afin d'apprendre aux enfants qu'on ne fouille pas, j'ai un placard avec des boîtes en plastique qu'ils peuvent ouvrir = le seul but est de leur apprendre à ne pas ouvrir tout et n'importe quoi sans avoir demandé avant.
Je ne veux pas les empêcher d'être curieux car c'est l'essence même de l'éveil donc ils ont des possibilités sans danger pour être curieux.


----------



## Nany88 (2 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi il y a 9 ans puer ma dit dans les WC il faut une étagère si je compte poser les produit sa devra être en hauteure. 
Et dans la cuisine pareil tout est en hauteur même si personne accède à la cuisine...


----------



## LadyA. (2 Novembre 2022)

À quoi servent les blocs porte ? Elles sont de plus en plus stupides les puer...
Donc va falloir sceller les fenêtres aussi puisque apparemment les sécurités qu'on nous impose ne semblent pas convenir ?
Perso je ne changerai rien puisque c'est déjà sécurisé ! Et je ferai un courrier plus haut si on le cherche des poux !


----------



## Marine35 (2 Novembre 2022)

Toutes les puer que j’ai eu vérifient ou demandent où sont rangés les bouteilles d’alcool, les produits ménagers et les couteaux voire les sacs poubelle. Alcool et produits d’entretien au quotidien c’est en hauteur mais sacs poubelle dans un tiroir bas de la cuisine avec les torchons et les couteaux dans des tiroirs. Je les enlève en cas de contrôle 😉 Sinon j’ai eu la remarque pour du gel douche posé au sol alors que la douche était fermée et également sur le rebord d’une baignoire d’angle donc inaccessible à moins d’entrer dans la baignoire 😂 je n’ai jamais tenu compte de ces remarques orales ni écrites. Il ne faut pas exagérer


----------



## VirKill (2 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs, mes produits entretien ont tjrs été mis en hauteur depuis le début de mon agrément, aucun soucis pou les visites de la puér.


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, mes produits d'entretien sont sous mon évier de cuisine, fermé par un bloc-porte (et quand nous ne sommes pas dans la cuisine il y a une barrière en plus).


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai que des produits ménagers non dangereux sous l'évier (bicarbonate de soude, vinaigre blanc) avec bloc-portes, la puer n'a rien dit. Les produits les plus dangereux sont en hauteur, dans le garage inaccessible.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Depuis la naissance de ma fille, tout premier bébé rentré chez moi avant d'être AM, mes produits ménagers et alcools sont en hauteur.
Un verrou sur un placard n'est pas suffisant comme protection. Même si je suis d'accord que rien ne vaut l'éducation et la surveillance.
Tu peux organiser tes différents placards pour mettre en bas ce qui ne pose pas de problème de sécurité vitale et que tu n'utilises pas plusieurs fois par jour si tu as du mal à te baisser. 

La PMI en faisant ce courrier joue son role et aussi se protège elle et le CD: s'il arrivait un incident chez toi à ce sujet, ils ne pourraient être tenus pour co-responsables car ils t'auront informé.


----------



## Mimipoupina (10 Novembre 2022)

Sous l'évier aussi avec bloc-porte sur le placard plus une barrière à l'entrée de la cuisine


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Si il y a une demande de barrière et bien mes produits et couteaux restent là où ils se trouvent !!! et croyez-moi je tiens à la sécurité de mes accueillis ... mais à un moment c'est stop quoi !!! avant pas de barrière en hauteur ok ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai toujours préféré n'avoir aucun produit ni dans la cuisine ni dans les wc.  J'ai la chance d'avoir une buanderie où tout y est stocké soit dans un placard, soit en hauteur et cette buanderie est fermée à clé.
Même avant d'être am j'avais pris cette habitude pour mes propres enfants. Même pas non plus de poubelle dans la cuisine.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Une petite fille avait mangé chez sa mère une pastille lessive à mettre dans le lave-vaisselle ...
Un gamin est tombé de l’escalier chez lui car pas de barriere
Un enfant est tombé de sa chaise haute chez lui car pas attaché


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Et oui Chantou les enfants font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux "ils vivent leur vie" !!! du vécu ... et nous la PMI nous inventent sans cesse des interdictions de ci de çà ! alors si barrière (qui m'a coûté 100 euros) je regrette je ne bloque pas mes portes de placard !!! c'est STOP !


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Les enfants chez eux sont dans un contexte familial et donc un accident est lié à leur assurance personnelle. Chez moi ils sont accueillis dans un contexte professionnel. Et si accident, mon assurance professionnelle ne garantira pas si un manquement ou une faute peut m'être opposée. 
C'est comme faire sa couleur de cheveux soit même. On se rate en ne suivant pas les recommandations du fabricant dommage pour nous. C'est la coiffeuse pro qui nous rate et on perd nos cheveux par poignées où on fait une allergie cela devient le problème de la professionnelle. Et j'y vois une grande différence.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982

 j’ai pensé à toi en début d’après-midi... ma fille est passée ... 1/2 h ...  😉 et après je me suis lavée les cheveux 👋😀

@Catie6432

Je fais ma couleur moi-même et ... je n’ai pas saisi ...le faire par la coiffeuse tous les 2 mois ça coûte bonbons et parfois pas top


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ben Chantou c'est clair : les parents de l'enfant ce sont nous faisant nous même notre couleur et nous, professionnels de la petite enfance ce sont les coiffeuses pro. Nous avons une obligation de résultat et devons tout mettre en œuvre pour ce faire et pourtant le cas où notre responsabilité professionnelle pourrait être engagée.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

Par curiosité @Chantou1 
Tu avais des enfants en accueil cet après-midi ?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Oui et ?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

« les parents de l'enfant ce sont nous faisant nous même notre couleur et nous, professionnels de la petite enfance ce sont les coiffeuses pro. »

Alors je t’avoue même en relisant plusieurs fois … j’ai moyennement compris … t’étais bourrée 🍻🤒🙌😅

Bon quand je fais moi-même ma couleur, c’est mieux fait que la coiffeuse et au moins je ne suis pas déçue et cela ne m’a pas coûté cher 🤑

Bonne nuit 😴


----------



## kikine (11 Novembre 2022)

perso les produits dangereux sont stocké au dessus de mon frigo comme ça moi je peux les atteindre mais pas les enfants, sous mon évier j'y met les boites de conserve


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Catie je suis très à cheval sur la sécurité vous pouvez en être sûre et bien qu'on apprenne aux enfants les dangers de ci de çà et bien je persiste et signe que si on m'a fait installer une barrière pour aller dans ma cuisine (et aussi dans mon salon) je ne mettrais pas de bloc portes ou autre ... pour moi c'est double emploi !!! chacune fait comme elle le sent presque 30 ans de métier et rien de grave n'est arrivé à mes petits-bouts et encore heureux ... bonne continuation à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Novembre 2022)

En 57 ans je ne me suis jamais cassé une jambe. Pourvu que ça dure ! Chaque jour est un autre jour. 
Bon weekend.


----------



## carrie (11 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je me permets juste cette anecdote (d'une amie assmat) qui m'a beaucoup fait réfléchir sur ma façon de sécuriser.
Une de ses collègues avait sécurisé sa cuisine avec une barrière et en plus son placard sous évier avec un bloc porte, une fin d'après-midi, elle fait un malaise et s'évanouit, elle avait alors deux petits en accueil dont un de deux ans et demi.
Ce malaise s'est passé une heure avant l'arrivée de son mari et ça a été sa chance, car le plus âgé de 2 ans et demi était dans la cuisine à son arrivée, placard ouvert (super le bloc porte qui était fermé mais pas top apparemment) et au milieu de divers liquides répandus au sol, toutes les bouteilles n'avaient pas de bouchon sécurisé.
Le pire c'est que dans ces liquides mélangés au sol il y avait de la javel qui avec le mélange, émanait une vapeur très toxique, les vêtements de l'enfant étaient tout décolorés.
Résultat, cet enfant était celui d'amis de l'assmat et de son mari, urgences pour tout le monde, les amis ont déclaré que c'est arrivé chez eux mais ont convenu avec l'assmat que c'était fini...


----------



## carrie (11 Novembre 2022)

Oublié d'ajouter que la barrière était fermée et donc avait été escaladée.


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Et oui vous parlez de cas extrêmes et arrivés entre amis (et je comprends très bien que çà peut arriver à une ass mat) !!! mais chacune fait comme elle le veut soit je sécurise mes placards et autres soit je ne mets pas de barrières qui me sont imposées !!! et comme je l'ai dit avant cette barrière mes produits et couteaux étaient rangés ailleurs !!! en tout cas j'ai fini chacune fait en son âme et conscience !!!


----------

